# Address change for membership



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Having moved now, the most important address change is the the TTOC subscription.

I have changed my primary address on the page. Will this get my future absouluTTes and orders to me?? Is that all I nee to do.

Ta

Andy


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DXN said:


> Having moved now, the most important address change is the the TTOC subscription.
> 
> I have changed my primary address on the page. Will this get my future absouluTTes and orders to me?? Is that all I nee to do.
> 
> ...


If you live at number 34... then everything is 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

8)


----------

